# That Was Quick!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

phew fast work Roy







but wheres Alex?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

He'll be back , no doubt.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> He'll be back , no doubt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He`ll be like the cat that got the cream


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I am back.Nice


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You avn't seen me.... riight


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlexR said:


> I am back.Nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen who?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlexR said:
> 
> 
> > I am back.Nice
> ...


DOH!














HAL STILL RULES!!


----------

